
Show HN: Legionizer – a React app that lets you recreate the Legion TV credits - swf
http://www.legionizer.com/
======
helb
Never heard about Legion before this. The subtitle sequence reminds me about
Webdriver Torso, an automated testing account/channel at Youtube:

\- channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsLiV4WJfkTEHH0b9PmRklw/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsLiV4WJfkTEHH0b9PmRklw/)

\- wiki:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webdriver_Torso](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webdriver_Torso)

\- BBC coverage from 2014: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQm-
LbSJarQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQm-LbSJarQ)

EDIT: Not just me, apparently –
[https://twitter.com/tojiro/status/829959909479313408](https://twitter.com/tojiro/status/829959909479313408),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEhgAO7UnQI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEhgAO7UnQI)

------
cupofjoakim
Didn't work for me. No errors in console, no nothing.

~~~
adar
Same.

~~~
zng
Worked for me though, I entered some random input. Looked pretty fun ^^

